# Invincible Amano shrimp?



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Iwagumist said:


> I woke up this morning to quite a suprise... one of my new amano shrimp (his name is Claude :grin2 was crawling around in front of my TV, about 30 ft from 30 gallon jungle scape, which is in a completely different room and separated by a hallway. He was covered in dust bunnies and I quickly threw him back in the tank; he is acting completely normal despite the fact that he was out of the water for at least 10 minutes, probably more. This strange occurrence has posed me with multiple questions:
> 
> 1. How long can amanos and other shrimp survive out of water?
> 
> ...


I believe this is somewhat common. The guy at my LFS told me that if the water level is to high the amanos will crawl from tank to tank.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

1. Not sure, but they will surely dry up and die in a short amount of time (had multiple crayfish do this in the past).
2. It's possible for another fish to scare a fish or shrimp out of a tank. Also possible it just crawled out if water line was near the tank rim.
3. Don't need a lid, but keep the water line at least an inch below the tank rim (keeps them from crawling out, but still possible it could be scared by a fish to jump/backward tail dash out).
4. Only common if the said factors are there (aggressors, poor water quality, water line too close to rim).
5. Poor water quality is another reason fish, shrimp or even some snails, will crawl/jump out of a tank in attempts to reach a better water quality source.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Amanos also have a tendency to migrate to other bodies of water in their home environment. They're supposedly a marsh shrimp so it's essential for their survival.


----------



## Iwagumist (Jan 4, 2016)

WaterLife said:


> 3. Don't need a lid, but keep the water line at least an inch below the tank rim (keeps them from crawling out, but still possible it could be scared by a fish to jump/backward tail dash out).


My tank has on of those black plastic rims (not rimless). Should I keep the water 1 in. below the top of the black rim or the bottom? I think it is kind of ugly when the water level is visible below the plastic rim.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I would keep the water level 1 inch or so below the overhanged lip/ledge (that the tops/lids rest on). Larger tanks have a bigger black trim than smaller tanks, so it varies whether the water line would end up below the black trim or not.

I assume there is no lid.

Good info Yuki! I was not aware.


----------



## Jaxfisher (Jun 2, 2013)

I've had Amanos crawl out of pitchers and tanks, regardless of the water line. I definitely recommend keeping them covered and make sure all cut-outs on the lid are well covered. They are little Houdinis.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Hmm, maybe.
Can Amano's climb up glass?

I've had a bunch of different inverts and the only ones that would try and crawl out were crayfish (they would climb airline tubes and filter tubes). Amanos, ghost shrimp, vampire shrimp, bamboo shrimp and dwarf shrimp (Neocaridina and Caridina) would never even attempt to crawl out of my tanks, or even above the water surface for that matter. Lids on the tank or not.
Back when I had crays, they might have just been crawling out due to incorrect GH, KH, temp, or pH (not nitrogen issues). Not sure. That was back when I didn't know anything about water chemistry. But they were molting fine and breeding a ton so I doubt water quality was really any issue. Oh wait, the tanks were crowded so maybe they were trying to go somewhere else in attempts to establish their own territory.

Just mentioning my experiences. I'm by no means a expert.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

inverts crawl out of tank only when they are threatened or water parameters are not to their taste. thats my experience over years.


----------



## DluxeShrimps (Dec 26, 2015)

when I purchased my amano one of then jumped out of the net and landed on the floor and for a shrimp that size they are super fast crawler, it quickly began to dash off and there I was trying to catch it before it went under the counter. I scooped it up with my hand and it began to crawl all over my arm, it was the craziest experiences ever with a shrimp. Neo's and Card's usually just lay there and don't really move but jump around, not this amano, it crawled for its life. 
kind of funny to me


----------



## 72hondo (Dec 15, 2015)

Mine are rather feisty. I swear the'll swim up to the top and steal food from the fish. 

Amano's are the "Goodfellas" of the shrimp world.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

I had this happen to me last night. My Amano that has been in my Betta tank for probably ~2 years was all the way down the hall into the living room. Luckily, we saw something moving across the carpet before the dog did. I thought it was one of the Amanos from the aquarium in my living room, so I put it into that tank. Seems to be doing fine today, but I guess I will keep it with the others now. I've had a new Betta in the tank for a few months, and I've never seen it even acknowledge the shrimp (much like the prior Betta that was in there). 

It's been extremely humid here the past week, and I'm not sure if that would have any affect. It's amazing how far they can move out of water on carpet, it was probably about 15 ft.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think I've seen shrimp and snails crawl up the wiring off heaters and filters, so unless you have nothing going into your tanks, they will get out


----------

